# 5 Tracks, 5 Days: '04 Paul Mumford Memorial OTC



## OT Challenge (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the 2004 Paul Mumford Memorial Open Track Challenge, the premier time trial program in North America and developement ground for the stars of tomrrow. This year, we will be visiting these fine facilities with our "Season in a Week" format:

April 18 (Sunday) Las Vegas Motor Speedway 
April 19 (Monday) Willow Springs Int'l Raceway 
April 20 (Tuesday) Thunderhill 
April 21 (Wednesday) Sears Point/Infineon 
April 22 (Thursday) Buttonwillow Raceway Park 

Have you ever wanted to be a part of a Formula One, World Challenge, or Le Mans team? Do you think you have what it takes to be competitive with some of the best drivers in North America over a week of non-stop motorsports decision-making and racing? Open Track Challenge (OTC) will put you to the test as we compress an entire season of racing and team strategy into one week. 

The OTC Grand Prix (OTC GP), our newly-added wheel-to-wheel division was designed to accomplish two things: 

1. Provide a simulated racing season for the top club racers on the cusp of turning pro (a development program for the "Stars of Tomorrow", if you will.) 
2. Incorporate the best practices of all the major motorsports programs around the world and put it in one endurance event. 

The format for the The OTC GP calls for one practice, one qualifying session, and one race each day. The first four races will be 30-minute sprint races from a rolling start. The last day's race will be a 50-minute race from a standing start. 

To compete in The OTC GP: 

1. You must have a Competition License from a major sanctioning body (FIA, SCCA, IMSA, NASA, BMWCCA, PCA, etc.) 
2. Your car must have a full roll cage as well as meet our other safety items. See Rules page for more information. 
3. Tire choice is not restricted. 
4. You must submit a driving resume to the Organizers evidencing a safe competition history. 

OTC's Touring Challenge was designed to be the ultimate test of production vehicle competition. There are a number of magazine tests out there but they all sell the process short through some component of subjective criteria. Other motorsports venues that try to do the same, but lack the duration, environment, and sheer track time to fully distinguish a winner. Using our format, OTC Touring Challenge has become the benchmark in street car competition. 

To compete in the Touring Challenge: 

1. You must drive the car from track to track. 
2. All track competition is on street tires with a treadwear rating of 140 or higher. 
3. 3 sets of tires allowed for the week. 

Each car will be given roughly two hours of track time at each venue to lay down its three best laps. Those three laps are then added together and your cumulative time is your score for that day. As soon as you have three laps that you are happy with, you are free to begin traveling to the next venue. 

OTC's Unlimited Challenge was designed to be the ultimate test of the weekend track day participant. While the Touring Challenge is limited to road-going production vehicles, Unlimited Challenge opens the door to all closed-wheel vehicles and allows the competitor more resources to compete. 

Competition in the Unlimited Challenge: 

1. Cars may be trailered to each track. 
2. Tire choice is open, DOT-R and slicks allowed. 

Each car will be given roughly two hours of track time at each venue to lay down its three best laps. Those three laps are then added together and your cumulative time is your score for that day. As soon as you have three laps that you are happy with, you are free to begin traveling to the next venue 

Visit www.opentrackchallenge.com or email Brian Provost, [email protected] , for more information.


----------

